# Knit this--Elfin Lace Scarf



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

This wisp of a scarf is knit in a delicate pattern. Enhanced with an easy to learn edging on the ends, it is fun to knit and wear. Though of a delicate nature, it is really quite sturdy. The Second edging is knit first and set aside until main body of scarf is finished, then sewn onto the remaining end. The First edging is knit, then, the main body of scarf stitches are picked up from there. You knit the scarf until the desired length minus the 2 ¾needed for the second edging.

Finished Size: About 59 long x 6½ wide (after blocking).

Yarn: About 460 yards Fingering wt. yarn (sample was made with 2 balls KnitPicks Palette 100% Peruvian Highland Wool 231 yards/50 gram ball. ColorCream).

Needles: Sizes U.S. 3 and 4

You can find this pattern for purchase with paypal in my Ravelry, Craftsy or Etsy stores for $3.99.

Here are links:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/elfin-lace-scarf

http://www.etsy.com/listing/158070972/elfin-lace-scarf


----------



## Di-an (Feb 18, 2013)

This is so pretty and so delicate looking. What a marvelous gift for the holidays.


----------



## Brianna9301 (Aug 18, 2011)

What a beautiful scarf; it looks so elegant. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

This is so pretty!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Very delicate, soft scarf, great pattern


----------



## Cynthia Turner (Oct 16, 2012)

Lovely!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful!!!!


----------

